# Moboot not responding



## JustinTime (Dec 15, 2011)

I have moboot 0.3.5 installed. When I boot my touchpad I see the moboot screen but I cant change it to boot what I want. It counts down from 5, I think, to 1 and then it boots CM7. Touching or hitting or swiping any of the other options has no effect, it is not responding to my command. Is there a setting or something that I missed?


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

You use the volume.keys to move up and down through the.menus and the physical home (rectanglish) on the touchpad to select. No touch actions will do anything. Its all operated by the hard buttons

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

JustinTime said:


> I have moboot 0.3.5 installed. When I boot my touchpad I see the moboot screen but I cant change it to boot what I want. It counts down from 5, I think, to 1 and then it boots CM7. Touching or hitting or swiping any of the other options has no effect, it is not responding to my command. Is there a setting or something that I missed?


That version of moboot is for Eurpean Touchpads that have 64 gb and 4G. Download version 0.3.3, that should work.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

It doesnt respond to touch, you need to use the up/down volume buttons to scroll through the options and the home button to select it.


----------



## JustinTime (Dec 15, 2011)

juicy said:


> It doesnt respond to touch, you need to use the up/down volume buttons to scroll through the options and the home button to select it.


I knew that!!! I did, I really did!!!














NOT

Thanks, guys


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

nevertells said:


> That version of moboot is for Eurpean Touchpads that have 64 gb and 4G. Download version 0.3.3, that should work.


The latest version of moboot (currently 0.3.5) is preferred for all versions of the Touchpad.

Version 0.3.4 added support for the 4G models. It did not take away support for any other models.


----------

